# W.T. Waggoner’s Ranch Sellout



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

http://www.star-telegram.com/2014/08/08/6030915/storied-waggoner-ranch-is-for.html

Kids always wanting to sell the farm.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I hope a buyer for its entirety can be found....and hopefully American.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I would be interested if they would lower the price a little.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

I agree with Vol , I hope it will be a USA owned ranch again, not jbs or china bred . Teslan I would bet they would be negotiable if you were interested. I hope a real cowman gets it ................


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Teslan said:


> I would be interested if they would lower the price a little.


Lol, Perhaps we can go in together teslan.....wonder what the monthly note would be....course that depends on how much down, say a cool 100 mil.....should be manageable


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

panhandle9400 said:


> I agree with Vol , I hope it will be a USA owned ranch again, not jbs or china bred . Teslan I would bet they would be negotiable if you were interested. I hope a real cowman gets it ................


Probably not as negotiable as I would want.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Almost depressing


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

That's nuts.


----------

